# [SOLVED] Motherboard speaker making continous buzzing - Computer still works?



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey guys, so I unplugged the ATX connector off my motherboard from my PSU and felt some torque on the mobo when I did this, then I plugged it back in. 

When I *booted the computer*, it starting making this *continuous loud buzzing*
Computer continous beeping - YouTube

But my computer is *running just fine* (I'm on it right now)
I realized it was coming from my motherboard speaker

So I unplugged it because the noise was very irritating. . . . I think I'm fine, but is there anything I should know?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Motherboard speaker making continous buzzing - Computer still works?*

Boot to the Bios and check the Temps & Voltages.

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Motherboard speaker making continous buzzing - Computer still works?*










*Team Elite 8GB (2x4)*
*CORSAIR 500W PSU*
*AMD Athlon II 3.0GHz Dual-Core* 
*GIGABYTE M68MT-S2 Motherboard*


What do you think it could be? D:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Motherboard speaker making continous buzzing - Computer still works?*

Are you using the Onboard Graphics?
Temps and Voltages are good so I would suspect a problem with the Mobo speaker or possibly the Mobo speaker connection. A Mobo speaker is very inexpensive so that would be an easy try to determine if yours is defective.


----------



## MysterySandwich (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Motherboard speaker making continous buzzing - Computer still works?*

Yes I am, I'm gonna buy a video card very very soon.

Okay cool, thank you good sir! : )


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Motherboard speaker making continous buzzing - Computer still works?*

Your PSU will need to be upgraded for a new GPU. SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.
The power needed will depend on the GPU you select.


----------

